# Bottomless portafilter handle for new Gaggia Classic (Pro)



## CrazySnakeUncle (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi.

I have just ordered the new Classic and am finding it difficult to source a compatible bottomless portafilter handle *in black and chrome/stainless*

The 'bottomlesscoffeeshop' one on eBay states 'NOT suitable for New Gaggia Classic..'

Bella Barista told me "The Gaggia handles are a standard diameter (58mm) but the ears or "lugs" are not in the normal place so generic 58mm handles won't fit a Gaggia. We don't stock Gaggia machines so won't be looking to stock spares for them I'm afraid."

Gaggiadirect only have one in brown wood (aesthetically unacceptable!).

theespressoshop and Happy Donkey are out of stock.

I can't believe it's this difficult! Can anyone recommend a supplier for me?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

That depends on which "New classic" is meant both by you and the advert. There's the 2015-2018 so called Classic which has an entirely different boiler. Gaggia's new Classic Pro goes back to the older boiler style which means portafilters for the original Classic will fit.

The issue here is that since it was so reviled by the Gaggia owning community, the 2015 model is still in stock in some places as new old stock, and should be avoided at all costs. Do you have a model number or link to the place you ordered from?


----------



## CrazySnakeUncle (Jan 12, 2021)

allikat said:


> . Do you have a model number or link to the place you ordered from?


 It's this - newly stocked - so I am expecting(!!!) it to be the Italian-made, solenoid and professional steam wand one.

https://www.gaggiadirect.com/manual-machine-shop.html#!/Gaggia-Classic-2019-COLOR-BLACK-240V-Manual-Espresso-Coffee-Machine/p/201855044/category=28034025


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

That's the Classic Pro. This means you can buy almost anything that's compatible with the original Classic unless it directly mentions it's for the 2015 model number 19403. For more serious modifications like pressure adjustment you should look at shadesofcoffee.co.uk .


----------



## CrazySnakeUncle (Jan 12, 2021)

allikat said:


> That's the Classic Pro. This means you can buy almost anything that's compatible with the original Classic unless it directly mentions it's for the 2015 model number 19403. For more serious modifications like pressure adjustment you should look at shadesofcoffee.co.uk .


 Many thanks. I was already on the Shades site for PID and OPV springs 

While I have you - the power switch mod also seems important given that the machine needs to warm up and yet might turn itself off again before I return to make the coffee! Did I interpret this correctly?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes, all models after 2015 have the auto power off after 30 minutes of inactivity. In theory you could make it stay on all day by using it at least once every 30 minutes, but that gets to be a pain in the behind and if you miss one it'll have shut off. For the first coffee of the day, you can get away with 15-20 minutes of warm up as the boiler and portafilter should be warm by that point. The cup warmer won't be very hot at that point, but you can always preheat your cup with brew water or water from the kettle.

If you don't drink many coffees in a day, you can get by with just turning it on 20 minutes or so before you want a coffee, but for those of us with an addiction to caffination, get the mod wire that disables the shutoff, tho I do believe the PID kit from Mr Shades that works with the Pro model comes with just such a wire included.


----------



## CrazySnakeUncle (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks muchly! Just need the Royal Mail to work their magic now and my barista training can commence 🤓


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

I'd 100% agree with what @allikat is saying, there's a deep hole somewhere waiting for the clown that devised that timer cut off with no means of overriding it as std, it's completely ridiculous. Overcoming it is a simple enough fix, but iirc @MrShades has a replacement new style on/off rocker switch available now as a direct exchange for the oem part that can be fitted whilst you've got the top of for either the OPV spring or pid mods.
The switch override was the first thing I changed, then the horrible Gaggia group head seal and basket, followed just recently by the PiD, which is a great mod, but not essential in the short term if you can learn temperature surfing, although the improvement in the steam performance it gives is a huge bonus if you're a milk drink fan, plus let's be honest, it's nice to see what the actual boiler temp is!


----------



## CrazySnakeUncle (Jan 12, 2021)

Deegee said:


> ... then the horrible Gaggia group head seal and basket, ...


 Thanks - have ordered the IMS Gaggia Precision Shower Screen ø 55mm - GA200IM and also a VST 18g basket so I think I covered those items?

I decided against the brass dispersion block because I found more posts moaning about its hole positions than I did praising it's thermal properties!


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Good move not going for the brass dispersion plate, I haven't changed the shower screen on mine as yet as I haven't had an issue, I did upgrade the basket to an IMS competition item which produced immediate results in the cup for me, I upgraded the group seal to the Cafelat Silicone one after a few months as I found the Gaggia oem rubber part hardened and cracked when I stripped everything out for a clean, much nicer to lock the portafilter in afterwards.


----------



## CrazySnakeUncle (Jan 12, 2021)

Deegee said:


> ... I upgraded the group seal to the Cafelat Silicone one after a few months as I found the Gaggia oem rubber part hardened and cracked when I stripped everything out for a clean, much nicer to lock the portafilter in afterwards.


 This puppy? Cafelat E61 Silicone Group Seal 73x57x8.5mm (Blue)

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Cafelat-E61-Silicone-Group-Seal-73x57x85mm-Blue/m-2590.aspx


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

That's the one I fitted, as I said the rubber one hardened after a fair bit of use, so I'd look to changing after a few months of use.


----------



## Croyd83 (Jul 29, 2020)

I got my bottomless portafilter from Amazon here is the US.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JF9WCBW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

btw I am using the 18g VST ridge less basket and am quite pleased with it.


----------



## sAmiZZle (Jul 13, 2021)

Deegee said:


> Good move not going for the brass dispersion plate, I haven't changed the shower screen on mine as yet as I haven't had an issue, I did upgrade the basket to an IMS competition item which produced immediate results in the cup for me, I upgraded the group seal to the Cafelat Silicone one after a few months as I found the Gaggia oem rubber part hardened and cracked when I stripped everything out for a clean, much nicer to lock the portafilter in afterwards.


 You need the 8.0mm seal for the Gaggia Classic Pro, not the 8.5mm (which is for older Classic models). The seal you referenced is for E61 HX groupheads. You might find that your portafilter is too tight a fit, can't even get it in or does not seal properly with the 8.5mm.


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

sAmiZZle said:


> You need the 8.0mm seal for the Gaggia Classic Pro, not the 8.5mm (which is for older Classic models). The seal you referenced is for E61 HX groupheads. You might find that your portafilter is too tight a fit, can't even get it in or does not seal properly with the 8.5mm.


 That is not correct, assuming you are referencing silicone gaskets that is, the blue 8.5 provides correct lock in, (I know, I did it), the red 8mm allows the portafilter to move past the "6 O'clock" position, which then changes the airspace above the puck. I'm also aware of what that blue 8.5 was originally used for, I currently have an E61 machine, and yes, it's fitted with that seal.
If you're using the oem rubber seal it may well be that due to the harder and more incompressible nature of that type of seal it requires an 8mm, but why anyone would voluntarily do that unless you're restoring a collectible to original condition I have no idea, the silicone seal is superior in all practical ways I can think of.


----------

